# Versailles Indiana pics



## schwinnguyinohio (May 28, 2022)

Few pics from this morning


----------



## bicycle larry (May 28, 2022)

thanks for the pics , there great


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 28, 2022)

Your welcome Larry


----------



## COB (May 28, 2022)

A few more pictures from Versailles, Indiana this morning.


----------



## COB (May 28, 2022)

And a few more...


----------



## COB (May 28, 2022)

This swap meet was a lot of fun! There was no admission and it was my understanding that there were no space rental fees charged. Free coffee and doughnuts were provided in the morning. A lunch of chili, hot dogs, chips and drinks was also provided at no charge. The people that hosted this event were great! I can see why they call their museum "Coolsville"!


----------



## koolbikes (May 29, 2022)

With such short notice of this event ... How was the spectator attendance ?
Not many people in the photos.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 29, 2022)

thanks for the pics COB       NICE ONES,


----------



## COB (May 30, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> With such short notice of this event ... How was the spectator attendance ?
> Not many people in the photos.



It seemed to be a pretty decent turnout in my opinion. It was a beautiful day weather wise and the people that were there seemed to be enjoying themselves. I really enjoyed it and plan to attend the next one they have!


----------



## COB (May 30, 2022)

bicycle larry said:


> thanks for the pics COB       NICE ONES,



You're welcome Larry. Thanks!


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2022)

Always good to see people post pics. When I don’t see pics it leads me to believe the event wasn’t worth attending. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Always good to see people post pics. When I don’t see pics it leads me to believe the event wasn’t worth attending. V/r Shawn



Good point


----------



## 1817cent (May 30, 2022)

Pictures are fabulous.  Thanks for sharing!  Looked like a fun event.


----------

